
Remote live collaboration and conferencing tool for musicians - snaretv
Hi all,
We wanted to let your community know that we have created a live collaboration and conferencing tool for musicians in the context of the corona crisis, so that you can collaborate with each other better when trying to make music together. The tool is called Snare and can be found at this link: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;snare.tv
The three most important things first:
Snare is FREE
Snare works WITHOUT USER ACCOUNTS
Snare takes literally 5 seconds to set up and get started
Snare works best with headphones. Feel free to reach out to us and give any feedback!! +4917622551564<p>Mateo &amp; Vlada
======
gt2
Is it lower latency than a typical video call?

Any way to demo it if I have noone to connect with at the moment? For
instance, watching other jams in progress that have been set to public or
seeing a video demo of a previous one?

